# Death row kitties



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Just seen this on Animal Life line, how can people do this.

DEATH ROW CATS: LONDON


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Can't believe it 

They're so cute and look so happy 

Did you PM Kelly-joy??


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> Can't believe it
> 
> They're so cute and look so happy
> 
> Did you PM Kelly-joy??


I have crossed posted from AL, KJ is aware.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

they are beautiful cats.
if desperate i can make room in my cat run outside but cant have indoors as i have newborns.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> they are beautiful cats.
> if desperate i can make room in my cat run outside but cant have indoors as i have newborns.


Would you be able to email Kelly-joy @ animallifeline dot org, if you can help. Can't believe they are going to be put to sleep.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i will do that now


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Opps email address should have been @animallifelineuk.org

I missed off the UK


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

So sad!! :nonod:

I hope somebody can take them in before it's too late  I just don't understand some people- makes you ashamed to be human! :cursing:


----------



## helenxxxx (Sep 23, 2012)

This makes me so sad :-(


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Cookieandme said:


> Opps email address should have been @animallifelineuk.org
> 
> I missed off the UK


dont worry i know the email address. x


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

How can someone take their beautiful 4 year old cats to be PTS - WTF????


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

its awful isnt it. i didnt think vets would pts healthy cats but obviously i was wrong.
i cant offer much and would love to have them indoors with more cuddles but with a newborn kitten i cant take the risk and i know one of my cats wouldnt except an adult, she doesnt even like herself most days.
im hoping cp can take them and have emailed but if i am the last resort it will have to be my outside run which as i havent used it yet i dont have the heating put in.
im sure the cats wont mind waiting a week for the electrician though, better that then being dead.
some people really pixx me off and if these people could wait 2 more weeks i will have the lounge free of kittens then they could be in the warm and i could find them a lovely home.


----------



## ceawood (Oct 8, 2012)

Has somewhere been found for them?


----------



## vampirecatladyx (Sep 26, 2012)

please say someone has rescued these two kitties xx

I would take them, but I'm all the way up North and have 5 cats and 2 dogs of my own, so not sure if they would cope with the dogs and my moggies :-(

but if there is no other option I will take them, I will not see 2 healthy cats pts!!!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Catcooz said they were emailing Kelly Joy but there is nothing on the animallifeline forum to say what's happened.

I posted the their FB page just in case.


----------



## salkei (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi Ladies
i would suggest contacting the OP who i beleive is Lauren at Golden Oldies, i think she knows where these 2 lovelies are


----------



## ceawood (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you. I have emailed Goldies Oldies and Kelly-Joy.


----------



## vampirecatladyx (Sep 26, 2012)

ceawood said:


> Thank you. I have emailed Goldies Oldies and Kelly-Joy.


please keep me in the loop x thanks!!


----------



## ceawood (Oct 8, 2012)

I haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Any news ?


----------



## ceawood (Oct 8, 2012)

I haven't heard back yet :-(


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Is there any news on these two? Well done catcoonz for offering to take them on.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Grace_Lily said:


> Is there any news on these two? Well done catcoonz for offering to take them on.


Thankyou, although i havent heard anything either so im getting very worried.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou, although i havent heard anything either so im getting very worried.


Such a shame


----------



## ceawood (Oct 8, 2012)

I still haven't heard back from goldieoldies (kelly-joy responded but they're not actually dealing with them). I've offered to foster or adopt or anything else that would be useful. Has anyone else had any luck?

Ceri


----------



## katscat555 (Jun 12, 2009)

I have been following this thread here and also on catchat.org hoping for an update on these two but sadly no news as of yet.

Apparently the cats are in Letchworth and have until November 1st.
There is a lady called Moira on catchat.org who is in touch with Lauren who i believe is dealing with this. Lauren isn't always able to keep up with her emails as she is extremely busy.

I did see an announcement on her Goldie Oldies page that she was havining to close the rescue indefinitly so needing to find home for all the cats in her care by mid November

To any of you that are offering help regarding these two,I just wondered if it might be an idea to post on catchat.org and offer your service's there.Then maybe Moira would be kind enough to call Lauren on your behalf.

Just a thought.


----------



## ceawood (Oct 8, 2012)

I spoke to Moira yesterday and she is trying to get hold of Lauren. Lauren has a family emergency, which is why she is difficult to get hold of at the moment. I'll let you know when I know. 

Ceri


----------



## Truman (Mar 17, 2009)

These 2 are now safe in rescue. Confirmation posted tonight on FB page of second Chance Animal Rescue, Crickenhall that they have taken these two plus two more of Lauren's cats. Good news. Many thanks to everone who has offered help here. 

Moira (Catchat, Purrs, ALUK, NoT)


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Truman said:


> These 2 are now safe in rescue. Confirmation posted tonight on FB page of second Chance Animal Rescue, Crickenhall that they have taken these two plus two more of Lauren's cats. Good news. Many thanks to everone who has offered help here.
> 
> Moira (Catchat, Purrs, ALUK, NoT)


Wonderful news


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

what a relief, glad they are now safe.


----------



## vampirecatladyx (Sep 26, 2012)

aw so happy they are safe 
Thank you to who ever rescued them xxx


----------



## vampirecatladyx (Sep 26, 2012)

ps let me know if you hear of any others needing rescue and will endeavor to help any way I can x


----------

